# Exposure Compensation for Nikon D5100



## gryffinwings (May 27, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has messed with exposure compensation? I started using it with my Nikkor DX 55-200 VR lens at around +.7 to +1.0 to have better exposure when using Aperture or Shutter priority modes.


----------



## SCraig (May 27, 2012)

I use it frequently on my cameras.  I find it to be a valuable tool for proper exposure, especially in situations where the background doesn't change much and there is a lot of contrast between the subject and background (think an airshow shooting against the sky).  Also, if you don't do a lot of post processing, an exposure compensation of -0.3 will give a lot better saturation and not affect the exposure a great deal.


----------



## Ysarex (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't say I mess with it, but I do use it regularly to compensate for the behavior of the reflected light meter built into my camera.

Joe


----------



## orb9220 (May 27, 2012)

Yep since I shoot manual 99% of the time all my compensation is done by setting aperture,shutte and iso. Don't think I have ever used it on any of my cameras. Maybe I'm missing something? As there are many ways to nail exposure for me it's center-weighted metering and manual mode.
.


----------



## Ysarex (May 27, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> Yep since I shoot manual 99% of the time all my compensation is done by setting aperture,shutte and iso. Don't think I have ever used it on any of my cameras. Maybe I'm missing something? As there are many ways to nail exposure for me it's center-weighted metering and manual mode.
> .



All you're missing is speed and efficiency. Assuming you arrive at correct exposure relying on the camera meter in manual mode, I arrive at the exact same exposure relying on the camera meter in Program mode with EC. Averaged out over a large number of photos I have a slight but significant performance edge.

Joe


----------

